# zopiclone



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

So I've been on Paroxetine for 2 weeks now, I think it's helping to a certain extent, definately calmer and more accepting of the dp. In fact I don't remember the last time I had a 'freak out'.

But it's given me god awful insomnia which I'm sure is taking away some of the benefit of the Paroxetine because I'm so damn drowsy and groggy all the time.

I went back to the Doctor's today for my review and he's put me on Zopiclone to try and help me sleep. Just wondered if anyone here has had any experience with this medication (or any other hypnotics), good or bad, as my Doctor freely admits he's clueless when it comes to dp and we're just playing guessing games with the meds until I get in with the Mental Health Team.

I have knocked the Diazepam on the head as it does nothing for me as far as I can tell.

All advice/comments gratefully received :?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I found zopiclone to be a great sleep aid. It's much better then any benzo ive tried. It used to put me right to sleep usually and i would stay asleep to. It never gave me any hangover either and i never seemed to build a tolerance to it. But i only took it for a few week's.

The only crappy side effect from this med i got was that it makes everything taste metallic the next morning. I dont know whats the cause of it but its a very common side effect of this med. I drank a glass of water the next morning after first taking zopiclone and i thought the water was shagged up or something. It tasted like water with too much chlorine in it or something.

This side effect wasent nearly bad enough to make me stop taking the med however.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks comfortaby numb, you're right up there with your meds knowledge 

I'd heard about the metallic taste thing and I rekon I can deal with that, was just worried that it could be detremental with the dp but it sounds like you had a good experience with it.

Anything for a real night of sleep *fingers crossed*.

Thanking you lotsly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> Thanks comfortaby numb, you're right up there with your meds knowledge


Yeah he's a clever clogs, bless him... I bet he's helped many people here.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been taking the zopiclone for four nights now, the first three I slept like a baby, last night I was almost back to my worst.

Please tell me you can't build up a resistance to something that quickly?... I need my beauty sleep! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

You must have slept before and through the time of worlds to have become so beautiful.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*blush* x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Now you need only sleep with me to get your bonus points :mrgreen: .

I took one Zopiclone tablet last night at around 8:30am (way pass my bed time  ... lol I wish, I've been going to be at 3: am) and I felt its effects around 10mins laters (unless that was a placebo effect)... then went to sleep and woke up around two times only to fall back to sleep very quickly... I woke up at 7.30am then got up at 7.45am and for 45 mins I?ve had a type of hangover (I was gonna call it dizziness although I'd agree with comfortably numb it's a type of hang over)... but now I feel good, but I could feel better!

It makes everything taste of metal because if you're like me and too late to swallow it (I took it with water although it hid be hide my gum) it soon starts to taste differently (the "protection" layer is removed) and it tastes the a mouth full of splendid rust! HOW delightful!... even better then sex (well for me because sex is numb any how =P)

Spank ya'll.

Darren.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I took mine at around 8:30pm last night too (freak), they seem to take a while to make me sleepy but after an hour I start to feel a bit drunk and after about an hour and a half I dropped off. Woke up twice to pee and numerous other times for no apparent reason.

They really seem to do nothing for me other than make me feel drunk before I fall asleep (not all bad I guess), and I get the metallic taste at night but not in the morning.

I also have the hangover effect for about an hour after waking, but now I'm not sure if that's just because I'm getting so little sleep.

Methinks zopiclone just don't 'do it' for me, blahhhhhhhh.

My doctor is going to think I'm ajunkie just after pills to go and sell on the street or something at this rate!

*yawn*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I was really tired any how? so that?s the reason why I got to sleep? I just wanted to be sure I would get to sleep with ease? I felt my mind being eased and relax though, it was a very weird feeling? was nice.

I?ve felt tired and dizzy all day, although I?m gonna use them again if need be, I?m going to try to be asleep for 10pm tonight =).

Yeah I felt drunk as well Suz? heh.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Another sleepless night. I feel far more intensly dp'd when I don't sleep.

Feeling like I can't cope today... maybe I'll fall asleep at my desk and they'll send me home... maybe I'll just wilt in reception for sympathy... maybe that's a bit overly dramatic.

I keep waking up with songs running through my brain, always up-tempo but I can never remember what they are. Sometimes it's just psychobabble, but it's my psychobabble (I think), I don't think I'm hearing voices or anything. It's just that my brain won't turn off.

I'm useless here, seeing patients and then forgetting to enter observations on computer. I'm feeling low, and very alone.

Zopiclone is of no use to me as far as I can tell, it was a 3 night wonder-drug. Nothing more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry could you repeat that again please? =P

Gawd? tell me about it!... when I?ve lacked sleep (like today) I just feel confused about being confused!

Aww bless ya, )(hugs)(, you?re going through the same as me now (chronic) and I can?t cope with work? so I?ve no idea how you do? so please don?t be too hard on yourself because you?re fighting really well at the moment (fight in the sense of not giving into it).

I think my brain is ?over whelmed? by being ?over tuned? although I?m so used to it? it?s normal for me? )hugs(

Aww, I?m really feeling for you today Suz? you really are down? and I?m not much use because I?ve lacked sleep as well.

How much time do you give yourself to relax? How many candle lit baths do you have? Ect ect

Darren.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Sorry could you repeat that again please? =P


Ha, thanks for drawing my attention to that, it was a bugger to post. All edited away now.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> How much time do you give yourself to relax? How many candle lit baths do you have? Ect ect
> 
> Darren.


Recently I've not done much relaxing, I really must do though. Long soaks in the bath have been a problem due to 'extended ladies problems' resulting from... you know. That seems better now though. Maybe tonight I should.

Yeah, I'm trying not to give in to it, I desperately want to get signed off work sick, but then I guess it would have won. I refuse to change my life for this. I'm just in a daze today though, my brain feels muzzy and my eyes are all off. I feel for you too Darren, you've been fighting this for far longer than me, I'm almost feeling 'used to it' too, that's what scares me.

Blah, I have brain rot, I don't even know what I've typed, need sleep...


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> Another sleepless night. I feel far more intensly dp'd when I don't sleep.
> 
> Feeling like I can't cope today... maybe I'll fall asleep at my desk and they'll send me home... maybe I'll just wilt in reception for sympathy... maybe that's a bit overly dramatic.
> 
> ...


 Sorry. Horrible stuff...the cycle of it. Intrusive thoughts are so disruptive and unsettling. They inevitably go away, but while they're around it's awful. I know it's not much comfort, but I understand what you're talking about, completely empathize, and know that it will end...at some point.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks HalfAPerson, I appreciate your reply. Thankyou for the support.


----------

